# one day finishing



## brianmulligan (Mar 9, 2012)

Trying to finish patches in one day. Was going to use all purpose for the initial coat, durabond the 2nd coat and finish out with the all purpose. My question is in order to try out the first and 3rd coat I need a heater that is small enough to carry in my car. Any suggestions?


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Why not just use dura bond 20 for the first 2 coats and just finish with all purpose. If you know how to mix plaster you can do it that way quicker.


----------



## Rwilred79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Why not just get a cord and a heat gun or a blow dryer.cheap and easy , works good and then 20 ,skim, skim.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

What Fenez said but with fibafuse, it won't suck back in when it dries.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

aw, yes whatever you do don't forget the fibafuse. Its a patchmans best friend!:thumbsup:


----------



## brianmulligan (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi

Don't like the idea of the fibafuse or durabond on 1st coat, like the idea the all purpose ad regular tape cause it shrinks down. On the right track with the heat gun, but would want something more powerful and something I don t have to hold.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

brianmulligan said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't like the idea of the fibafuse or durabond on 1st coat, like the idea the all purpose ad regular tape cause it shrinks down. On the right track with the heat gun, but would want something more powerful and something I don t have to hold.



Have you tried fibafuse? Being porous it will dry quicker, especially over painted walls. If you use paper tape and AP, even if you use heat chances are it will still be wet under the tape. When it does dry you may end up with tram tracks in your patch.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

brianmulligan said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't like the idea of the fibafuse or durabond on 1st coat, like the idea the all purpose ad regular tape cause it shrinks down. On the right track with the heat gun, but would want something more powerful and something I don t have to hold.


You want to finish in one day, but are worried about fibafuse and durabond??
Add a little glue of you are worried about adhesion, and don't worry about the fuse it has stood some pretty rigorous scrutiny.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Any doubts that I had about Fibafuse have been laid to rest after this project at home. This has seen some serious heat and no sign of cracking.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/working-home-3392/


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Only thing I use for patches is 5 minute proform quickset and fibafuse!!! unless I have a ton of patches or a really big one :yes: A/P mud a paper tape is the absolute worst way to go with patch work. 5 minute shoud be the only mud you need really. I will usually mix up an entire pan full of 5 minute depending on size of patch. Then I will tape with fuse and do an immediate fill coat to level everything out. Next I will put my "2nd" coat on the patch to make sure it is flat. When that sets up I will go over it and wipe it down to get out bumps, lift marks, bubbles, etc.. On the final coat I will use 5 minute again or A/P depending on what I'm feeling. If I use A/P I always solid skim the entire patch so I have an even material base to sand it as A/P and durabond don't sand the same. If I skim with 5 minute then I will just put it on and wipe it tight, wait for it to set up and polish it out again. This will ensure a perfect patch :thumbsup: Honestly it shouldn't take more than 20 minutes to completely finish out patch.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

brianmulligan said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't like the idea of the fibafuse or durabond on 1st coat, like the idea the all purpose ad regular tape cause it shrinks down. On the right track with the heat gun, but would want something more powerful and something I don t have to hold.


if the patch was 2 foot by 2 foot I would cut a peace of FF of my 
36 '' roll use durabond 20 on all 3 coats wash it down and wipe it tight at the same time...useing dirty water from the last job I would have it done in 20 mins:yes: it would take me another 20 mins to set up so I would be around $75 for this job becouse your in and out without sanding:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Statements about set times for patches are silly, because a patch can be a finger sized hole, or a section of wall where windows were replaced and a header was put in. Set mud for taping is ideal, and if you're worried about adhesion add glue. My last coat is usually a topping that I can sand the next day, but if you're drying all your coats with supplementary air/heat, you'll be sanding before you leave.

I try and use a hot mud that will allow me time to hit everything I need to, and then clean up all my stuff before it gets obnoxiously hard. Then, if I have to wait, I can smoke a cigarette or something. Rather than rush it, I let everything happen the way it needs to for good results.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Statements about set times for patches are silly, because a patch can be a finger sized hole, or a section of wall where windows were replaced and a header was put in. Set mud for taping is ideal, and if you're worried about adhesion add glue. My last coat is usually a topping that I can sand the next day, but if you're drying all your coats with supplementary air/heat, you'll be sanding before you leave.
> 
> I try and use a hot mud that will allow me time to hit everything I need to, and then clean up all my stuff before it gets obnoxiously hard. Then, if I have to wait, I can smoke a cigarette or something. Rather than rush it, I let everything happen the way it needs to for good results.


I will just be silly becoues I have been doing silly patches for a long time.:yes: clean up ..:lol:I dont have to worry about that and I have a smaller one just lke this in my trailer...then I dont have to smoke I just go home and drink a beer :drink:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> if the patch was 2 foot by 2 foot I would cut a peace of FF of my
> 36 '' roll use durabond 20 on all 3 coats wash it down and wipe it tight at the same time...useing dirty water from the last job I would have it done in 20 mins:yes: it would take me another 20 mins to set up so I would be around $75 for this job becouse your in and out without sanding:thumbsup:


Actually just picked up 3 rolls of 36" wide fibafuse and all I can say is....... awesome! :yes: Had some really bad patches that tie into plaster to do and that stuff made it really simple. Used a whole roll on the patches I had to do. The best thing about it is that you can really pack the mud onto the patch/offsets and then overlay the fibafuse so it essentially floats out the patch without having to worry about the mud cracking. Then you can float out the offset much easier once the fibafuse goes over it. I also used it for a lot of smaller patches and it was great :thumbsup: Had some almost 3/4" inch offsets  but the wide fibafuse made it a cake walk.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Icerock, you need to charge more than $75 for a 2x2 patch brother. I would easily charge $200 for something like that.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Our patches must be bigger, I have never seen one smaller than $100 .


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> icerock, you need to charge more than $75 for a 2x2 patch brother. I would easily charge $200 for something like that.


 200 for one hr time ? Hummm


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Actually just picked up 3 rolls of 36" wide fibafuse and all I can say is....... awesome! :yes: Had some really bad patches that tie into plaster to do and that stuff made it really simple. Used a whole roll on the patches I had to do. The best thing about it is that you can really pack the mud onto the patch/offsets and then overlay the fibafuse so it essentially floats out the patch without having to worry about the mud cracking. Then you can float out the offset much easier once the fibafuse goes over it. I also used it for a lot of smaller patches and it was great :thumbsup: Had some almost 3/4" inch offsets  but the wide fibafuse made it a cake walk.


 
now that you have the big rolls there is alot of thing I could show you:yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> 200 for one hr time ? Hummm


That is literally what I say sometimes. $200 an hour for patches inside finished houses. If it is for a builder on one of our houses then that is a different story. Have charged up to $400 for a 2x2 patch inside a house.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> That is literally what I say sometimes. $200 an hour for patches inside finished houses. If it is for a builder on one of our houses then that is a different story. Have charged up to $400 for a 2x2 patch inside a house.


 That's a fair price.

Those little repair jobs take me away from the house i'm on .
So in short they cost me money.. I turn em down unless it's for a builder,,


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> That's a fair price.
> 
> Those little repair jobs take me away from the house i'm on .
> So in short they cost me money.. I turn em down unless it's for a builder,,




so I should not do all the silly patch jobs:whistling2:for $75 anymore...I have a hard time saying no:yes: ..the next one I will say $120 :thumbup:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I did a 1 inch whole the other day for 75.00 took me 20 min. I figure thats not bad money. I was all ready working in the area so drive time wasnt a big deal.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> so I should not do all the silly patch jobs:whistling2:for $75 anymore...I have a hard time saying no:yes: ..the next one I will say $120 :thumbup:


 No job too small for me Ice.:yes: If I can fit it in. 
Work is work ...Nothing silly about any of it..:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> I did a 1 inch whole the other day for 75.00 took me 20 min. I figure thats not bad money. I was all ready working in the area so drive time wasnt a big deal.


...lol eveytime I fill a 1" hole it gets bigger.. and she never pays me:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> ...lol eveytime I fill a 1" hole it gets bigger.. and she never pays me:whistling2:


 .....


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> so I should not do all the silly patch jobs:whistling2:for $75 anymore...I have a hard time saying no:yes: ..the next one I will say $120 :thumbup:


 I wouldnt change a thing, if a patch can be done in an hour or less there is no need to charge more. Giving a deal on small things ALWAYS lead to bigger and better. If you charged 200.00 chances are you wont here back from the client after thet patch is done...... once they here Ice does them for 75:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> That's a fair price.
> 
> Those little repair jobs take me away from the house i'm on .
> So in short they cost me money.. I turn em down unless it's for a builder,,




This sucks:furious:, now that you and the thefinisher have become BFF's (Best Friends Forever), it was moore fun when you two fought.

Your comment would of went,,,,,,"oh sure, charge 200 bucks for a 2 x 2 patch, but only pay your Mexican slaves 5 bucks for a 4 x 12 sheet in a new house. Your Mexican tapers could never tape as good as those awesome world famous Canuck tapers from the frozen north, nor could my work match their greatness, but .............

Ok, I embellished the last part, but you get the idea:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> This sucks:furious:, now that you and the thefinisher have become BFF's (Best Friends Forever), it was moore fun when you two fought.
> 
> Your comment would of went,,,,,,"oh sure, charge 200 bucks for a 2 x 2 patch, but only pay your Mexican slaves 5 bucks for a 4 x 12 sheet in a new house. Your Mexican tapers could never tape as good as those awesome world famous Canuck tapers from the frozen north, nor could my work match their greatness, but .............
> 
> Ok, I embellished the last part, but you get the idea:whistling2:


so is it ok not to get payed on a 1'' hole...Iam good with it :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> so is it ok not to get payed on a 1'' hole...Iam good with it :thumbup:


Of coarse your not getting paid, your paying her to fill that one inch hole:whistling2:

Just don't fill the wrong one inch hole one day, or you will be paying for 2 one inch holes for the rest of your life. Their like a bottomless pit when it comes to money, no amount will fill them.

That's why it's not good to do side jobs, keep your tool(s) on one job site at atime


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> so I should not do all the silly patch jobs:whistling2:for $75 anymore...I have a hard time saying no:yes: ..the next one I will say $120 :thumbup:


You could break the $120 down to them so they'd be more accepting, find it more palatable. Eg. $50-60 for the actual patch, and another $60-70 for travel and set up time, fuel, vehicle wear and tear.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

My small trip charge is 60$ plus 40$ per hour plus materials. 100$ min plus mat. Plus automatic 100$ upcharge if they ask"how soon will you be done" before I even unload any tools!:jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

ok I never said anything about where the job is and how far away the job was:furious: if I have to drive back to my home land in N.H (1,200 miles)the price would go up like 2,550 to pay for gas, oil change , food,see my X to fix a 1" hole ... I Bill them for my time so if a repair takes 20min but I was there for 40mins I give them a bill for $75 if I have to drive hr away...I would not do it:blink:...now I need a beer:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> This sucks:furious:, now that you and the thefinisher have become BFF's (Best Friends Forever), it was moore fun when you two fought.
> 
> Your comment would of went,,,,,,"oh sure, charge 200 bucks for a 2 x 2 patch, but only pay your Mexican slaves 5 bucks for a 4 x 12 sheet in a new house. Your Mexican tapers could never tape as good as those awesome world famous Canuck tapers from the frozen north, nor could my work match their greatness, but .............
> 
> Ok, I embellished the last part, but you get the idea:whistling2:


TF know's where I stand on certain things..I think we ALL know how those certain things work. I like TF . When a man can retire from physical labor at the age of 24? How can you not ..:notworthy:

Kiwiman is down on his back with pain shooting down the back of his leg ..That's a real drywall man!!! Or??? Is it a drywall related injury?:whistling2: Mabey he xed the wrong one!!

Speaking of Mexicans ..I've been working on a home the last 3 days with a crew of Mexicans putting on vinyl siding ..4 of em...They call me money..Not sure why.
The G/C has a big nice generator on site for all the trades to use.
so I'm upstairs working when I hear the generator shut off..MY common sense tells me it's out of gas.The lead guy [the one that speaks the best broken english] comes running up stairs he says hey money! hey money! Can you start the uh...the ...uh ..uh can you start the uh..I said THE GENERATOR! he's like Si' yeah... I said bro It's out of gas He's like Si' Si' I go get gas! I thought yeah go spend your money ..I'm kool with that.
30 minutes later this guy comes running up the stairs with the gas can in his hand...Hey money!! hey money!! I say ok bro I'm coming. LOL!! I can tell by the way he carrys the can he only bought 1 gallon of gas .I'm standing there watching him pour the gas into the generator when it gets down to a trickle He starts gently shaking the can To get every red cent into that tank,,LOL He tickled the chit out of me! 
So then I showed him ..pull the choke turn the key close the choke..He was like Thank you money!!! thank you!! 

Now the sad thing is ..They were there the week before I started..WHO ? Started the generator for them?

BTW...I had a 5 gallon can full of gas in the truck...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> TF know's where I stand on certain things..I think we ALL know how those certain things work. I like TF . When a man can retire from physical labor at the age of 24? How can you not ..:notworthy:
> 
> Kiwiman is down on his back with pain shooting down the back of his leg ..That's a real drywall man!!! Or??? Is it a drywall related injury?:whistling2: Mabey he xed the wrong one!!
> 
> ...


And next week Moore shall be typing

"Got me a crew of Mexicans working for me, I pay them 8 bucks a sheet to tape for me (2 bucks each). From this day forward on Drywall Talk, I want to be called Moore Money:thumbsup:

.
.
Thats why their calling you "Money" Moore, they can sense their future boss, your their ticket to the promised land


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Something tells me the moore bus wouldn't end up in the promised land !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> and next week moore shall be typing
> 
> "got me a crew of mexicans working for me, i pay them 8 bucks a sheet to tape for me (2 bucks each). From this day forward on drywall talk, i want to be called moore money:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 



not!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> TF know's where I stand on certain things..I think we ALL know how those certain things work. I like TF . When a man can retire from physical labor at the age of 24? How can you not ..:notworthy:
> 
> Kiwiman is down on his back with pain shooting down the back of his leg ..That's a real drywall man!!! Or??? Is it a drywall related injury?:whistling2: Mabey he xed the wrong one!!
> 
> ...


Hey now I'm 23!  I did tape a small reno/addition on friday however. Only 20 boards that is cut the hell up. Used my banjo though :yes:


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

the best one day finishing patches requires nothing but VARIO...I finished 5 patches in a house the other day in less than 3 hours....mixed up the vario, coated all seams as if it were the second coat after tape, then seconded the patches with VARIO AGAIN, waited about 30 min, then polished with ultralite usg...perfect finish and cash!!!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I will say it again.... you need 5 minute vario, and it needs to be readily available at more places.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Kiwiman is down on his back with pain shooting down the back of his leg ..That's a real drywall man!!! Or??? Is it a drywall related injury?:whistling2: Mabey he xed the wrong one!!


Maybe Tiny was defending my honor,He let Kiwiman know he was not going to say any thing bad about me, and gave him a good swift kick:furious:

So whats the story Kiwiman, what did you do to your leg, did tiny kick you, is that new partner of yours (the wife) working you too hard, can't keep up with the pace she sets:whistling2:

And don't you dare eat Tiny if he did kick you:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I will say it again.... you need 5 minute vario, and it needs to be readily available at more places.


 Touching up behind those Mexicans Is a bitch aint it!!!!:laughing:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> the best one day finishing patches requires nothing but VARIO...I finished 5 patches in a house the other day in less than 3 hours....mixed up the vario, coated all seams as if it were the second coat after tape, then seconded the patches with VARIO AGAIN, waited about 30 min, then polished with ultralite usg...perfect finish and cash!!!


I agree that Vario needs to be more readily available. I'd use it for everything if it were.

I once did a knockdown patch start to finish with Vario. I flicked the mud on with a bristle brush, and as it kicked I knocked it down. It was invisible after paint. Love the stuff. Period.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Maybe Tiny was defending my honor,He let Kiwiman know he was not going to say any thing bad about me, and gave him a good swift kick:furious:
> 
> *So whats the story Kiwiman*, what did you do to your leg, did tiny kick you, is that new partner of yours (the wife) working you too hard, can't keep up with the pace she sets:whistling2:
> 
> ...


It's just that I'm hung like a horse and the rest of my body isn't designed to cope with the extra weight :whistling2:


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> I will say it again.... you need 5 minute vario, and it needs to be readily available at more places.


who wants to make multiple mixes when one can mix once then go coat everything, and repeat once again in about 20 minutes. the mix dries on your hawk or in your pan then you need a jackhammer..


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I agree that Vario needs to be more readily available. I'd use it for everything if it were.
> 
> I once did a knockdown patch start to finish with Vario. I flicked the mud on with a bristle brush, and as it kicked I knocked it down. It was invisible after paint. Love the stuff. Period.



talk to your distributors..there is ample supply, but distributors need to buy it..


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

spacklinfool said:


> who wants to make multiple mixes when one can mix once then go coat everything, and repeat once again in about 20 minutes. the mix dries on your hawk or in your pan then you need a jackhammer..


You really don't understand how much I use 5 minute quickset. I hardly ever use anything other than 5 minute. For 1 patch or even 5-6 small-medium patches I will use 5 minute as it is faster to use than 20 minute. Vario only makes 45 and 120 right? I would shoot myself in the face if it took me 45 minutes to coat a patch :yes:. I can do a 2'x2' patch in 20 minutes... that is from hang to skim, then sand the next day. Can you hang and then 3 coat a patch in 20 minutes with vario?...:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Touching up behind those Mexicans Is a bitch aint it!!!!:laughing:


Hardly ever use quickset for point-up unless the house is about 220 boards or under :yes:. What is a b!tch is the patching after the job is done lol. Dang GC's and HO's can never make up their mind where they want sh!t to go.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

+6QUOTE=spacklinfool;83970]who wants to make multiple mixes when one can mix once then go coat everything, and repeat once again in about 20 minutes. the mix dries on your hawk or in your pan then you need a jackhammer..[/QUOTE]


did a repair today on a job someone used light mud on steel corner beed ...it was falling off . it was in upper soffit about 12' long
@ 11:00 I removed all the mud from the beed and washed it down to get all the dust off than mixed up some 45 min mud in my pan and put it on the beed with FF...I had a little left ove and added a little water to it in the cup after lunch i mix the dirty water from my cup into the pan with some 20 min mud and 2nd coated ...and repeated the steps for 3rd coat ...washed up my tools in my work sink and pulled my trailer off the job @ 1:30:yes: No need for a jackhammer:blink: if i any left over mud it is turned into my next coat for dirty water or a Snowman for the homeower they love them:thumbsup:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=508949042506145


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> You really don't understand how much I use 5 minute quickset. I hardly ever use anything other than 5 minute. For 1 patch or even 5-6 small-medium patches I will use 5 minute as it is faster to use than 20 minute. Vario only makes 45 and 120 right? I would shoot myself in the face if it took me 45 minutes to coat a patch :yes:. I can do a 2'x2' patch in 20 minutes... that is from hang to skim, then sand the next day. Can you hang and then 3 coat a patch in 20 minutes with vario?...:whistling2:


Dude...5 minute has its place, for sure. But to use nothing but? That's silly. I bring 5, 20, 40, and 90 to my reno jobs. If I need 10 minutes, I'll mix and match and usually get pretty close. A full bathroom will get 40 minute, and I will tape angles, coat glass or Fuse on joints, spot screws, hit flat tape around tubs, etc. and still have plenty of time to clean up before it becomes a nightmare to do so. Then, I'll mix a batch of 5 or 20, hit the sunken spots, spot screws again, slide the angle edges and bust a move back to the bucket to clean it. When it comes time to lay the skim coat, I'm sitting pretty for a great finish. I rarely have to wait for mud to kick.......timing is everything. Well, sometimes the hot mud takes forever on the painted areas, but that's just the way it is. I would kill myself if I only had 5 minute to work with...wait, no I wouldn't....I would just quit doing drywall forever.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Dude...5 minute has its place, for sure. But to use nothing but? That's silly. I bring 5, 20, 40, and 90 to my reno jobs. If I need 10 minutes, I'll mix and match and usually get pretty close. A full bathroom will get 40 minute, and I will tape angles, coat glass or Fuse on joints, spot screws, hit flat tape around tubs, etc. and still have plenty of time to clean up before it becomes a nightmare to do so. Then, I'll mix a batch of 5 or 20, hit the sunken spots, spot screws again, slide the angle edges and bust a move back to the bucket to clean it. When it comes time to lay the skim coat, I'm sitting pretty for a great finish. I rarely have to wait for mud to kick.......timing is everything. Well, sometimes the hot mud takes forever on the painted areas, but that's just the way it is. I would kill myself if I only had 5 minute to work with...wait, no I wouldn't....I would just quit doing drywall forever.


I meant that I use primarily 5 minute because I primarily do patch work. Now the 20 board reno/addition I am doing right now has 45 minute mixed in with some a/p as I'm not in a hurry to do the job. I'm just saying the one I use 95% of the time is 5 minute :thumbsup:


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> +6QUOTE=spacklinfool;83970]who wants to make multiple mixes when one can mix once then go coat everything, and repeat once again in about 20 minutes. the mix dries on your hawk or in your pan then you need a jackhammer..


 
did a repair today on a job someone used light mud on steel corner beed ...it was falling off . it was in upper soffit about 12' long
@ 11:00 I removed all the mud from the beed and washed it down to get all the dust off than mixed up some 45 min mud in my pan and put it on the beed with FF...I had a little left ove and added a little water to it in the cup after lunch i mix the dirty water from my cup into the pan with some 20 min mud and 2nd coated ...and repeated the steps for 3rd coat ...washed up my tools in my work sink and pulled my trailer off the job @ 1:30:yes: No need for a jackhammer:blink: if i any left over mud it is turned into my next coat for dirty water or a Snowman for the homeower they love them:thumbsup:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=508949042506145[/QUOTE]

thats too funny!!!nice sculptures!! send them to spackle museum!!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> You really don't understand how much I use 5 minute quickset. I hardly ever use anything other than 5 minute. For 1 patch or even 5-6 small-medium patches I will use 5 minute as it is faster to use than 20 minute. Vario only makes 45 and 120 right? I would shoot myself in the face if it took me 45 minutes to coat a patch :yes:. I can do a 2'x2' patch in 20 minutes... that is from hang to skim, then sand the next day. Can you hang and then 3 coat a patch in 20 minutes with vario?...:whistling2:


no in that case I wouldnt use it..however if I have say 3 8x10 bathrooms I would mix the 45 minute, coat all, and by the time im done with the last bathroom the first is ready again for another coat. Then when the third is seconded, time to polish and all with only 2 mixes..gets my $$$ and bounce:...the 5 minute can't do that...


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I always use 90. Also I always have Excelerator on hand. When doing a patch I spike a scoop of mud on my hawk and it sets in 5 to 10 Minutes. Then I'm able to double back with the same batch of 90.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I always use 90. Also I always have Excelerator on hand. When doing a patch I spike a scoop of mud on my hawk and it sets in 5 to 10 Minutes. Then I'm able to double back with the same batch of 90.


 Now that sounds like a hot mud specialist:thumbsup: You can do the same thing with fixall and AP:yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Do yall have a link to the excellerants you use? May be interested in trying them out.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Do yall have a link to the excellerants you use? May be interested in trying them out.


http://www.usg.com/usg-plaster-accelerator.html


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I always use 90. Also I always have Excelerator on hand. When doing a patch I spike a scoop of mud on my hawk and it sets in 5 to 10 Minutes. Then I'm able to double back with the same batch of 90.


Do you use Alum? How much do you use? I've been curious about using alum and cream of tartar for a while now....


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Do you use Alum? How much do you use? I've been curious about using alum and cream of tartar for a while now....


Yes. Alum for hot mud. Dehydrated goats blood For lime & gauging only. 

2-3 coffee scoops for every 1 scoop of mud. You will feel the mud kick right away while mixing, and on a cold day your patch will smoke.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Yes. Alum for hot mud. Dehydrated goats blood For lime & gauging only.
> 
> 2-3 coffee scoops for every 1 scoop of mud. You will feel the mud kick right away while mixing, and on a cold day your patch will smoke.


Come on, don't be a smart ass. How much do you use really? Or is it a trade secret:whistling2:? I know alum is used an accellerant for plaster, but does it work for hot mud?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Come on, don't be a smart ass. How much do you use really? Or is it a trade secret:whistling2:? I know alum is used an accellerant for plaster, but does it work for hot mud?


Retarder is Dehydrated animals blood. Could be goat, pig, or even Sheep. 

Yes, Accelrater works with hot mud. Play with it 1. Scoop at a time until you dial it in.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Retarder is Dehydrated animals blood. Could be goat, pig, or even Sheep.
> 
> Yes, Accelrater works with hot mud. Play with it 1. Scoop at a time until you dial it in.


I couldn't even begin to imagine that you were serious about the dehydrated goat's blood. That's a little nasty.

Thank you for the information:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I couldn't even begin to imagine that you were serious about the dehydrated goat's blood. That's a little nasty.
> 
> Thank you for the information:thumbsup:


 An ole time taper told me years ago thet there was deer blood in the mud:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> An ole time taper told me years ago thet there was deer blood in the mud:blink:


From where? All the deer ranches? :laughing:


----------

